

Startup Rivals: Teleku Takes On Twilio - danielle17
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/29/teleku-takes-on-twilio-helps-developers-integrate-telephony-services-into-web-apps/

======
hopeless
I discovered <http://tropo.com> yesterday which seems to do the same thing a
Twilio but has support for international incoming numbers.

~~~
akalsey
Tropo also supports speech recognition (in 8 languages, even), SMS to
international destinations, IM, Twitter, and does it all with a single API. No
messing around with one API for voice and another for SMS. Write once, run
anywhere.

